# Pork Lard vs Beef Lard In CP Soap



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I was in the store today and came across fresh pork lard.  It seemed inexpensive and I've always wondered about lard in soap so I bought it.  Before, I go with making CP soap using the lard I have a couple of questions:

1.)  Is Pork Lard any better or worse than Beef Lard for soapmaking?  Does one 'behave' better than the other or need to be treated different than the other?

2.)  Is there going to be a pungent smell when I melt the Lard down and incorporate it into the mix?

3.)  What is the best temp to work with Pork Fat?  I generally like to work close to room temp oils but obviously that won't be possible with lard.  Best temp range?

4.)  Is there a traditional soap type made with lard kind of like with goat's milk everyone seems to like/make Goat's Milk Oatmeal & Honey.


Thanks!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 31, 2013)

****


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a fair response.  I don't think I could give up my carnivorous ways though :razz:


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 31, 2013)

Rendered Beef fat (as well as Deer, Sheep, and Buffalo) is referred to as Tallow, not Lard, which is specifically rendered Pork fat.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 31, 2013)

If that lard isn't already rendered, you'll need to do so before using if for soap. When I did it, it smelt fairly gross, but I bought a 15 pound chunk of un-rendered pig fat with the skin still attached, it wasn't processed at all. I suggest opening a window before starting. But if you do it right, it doesn't smell when you use it for soap and it's a lovely, creamy, and inexpensive fat source.


----------



## ThenCameJen (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't have tons of experience, but since I started soaping again I have used fat I rendered from bacon, as well as pre-packaged Armour Lard.  Both were really easy for me to work with.

The only description I can give as far as smell is pork skins - that fishy, piggy smell, but not super strong.  But that's only until it's soaped.  I don't have any lard/bacon/pig smell left in any of the bars that have been curing for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 31, 2013)

Lard and beef tallow have slightly different properties. Lard is more conditioning than beef tallow but both contribute to hardness and a stable lather in a batch. 

Neither is better or worse. It just depends on what results you want to achieve from including them in a recipe. I like conditioning type of soap but I have a problem with my batches being "soft" - they tend to dissolve faster in the shower compared to soap which is less conditioning. You don't have to treat them differently from each other. I haven't used tallow but I soap lard at around 120F. If you do want to try it at room temp, I think you'd need to be careful that you don't mistake its thickening from the cooler temp as trace. Both lard and tallow cause a quicker trace so this is something else you might want to be aware of if you plan on using an accelerating fragrance. 

You already got advice about rendering. (Good! I don't have to mention it. )

I'd say 100% lard for a traditional soap. Personally, I don't like 100% lard because I don't care for the lather. I like lots and lots of bubbles. :grin: However, many people do like 100% lard because it's so mild and is  considered good for skin issues like eczema. I don't know if it really is but other people have mentioned they use it for this reason.

You might find this discussion helpful. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/lard-soaps-22993/


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 31, 2013)

Really sorry for offending folks on the forum.  Never was that my intent.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 31, 2013)

As far as rendering goes. your going to have to break down the slab before you melt it. if there is any connective tissue there (most likely) chopping with a knife can be difficult. I would recommend partially freezing first, and keeping your knife as cold as possible, also kitchen gloves the kind that have textured finger tips will help you keep ahold. Or if you have a grinder i highly recommend using it! Place in freezer 30 min before using will help keep the lard from "melting" in the grinder. If you can grind it the tiny bits will float to the top while rendering and you can just use a slotted spoon to remove them.


----------



## lsg (Jan 31, 2013)

I like lard over tallow, mainly because of the smell.  We render our own lard and tallow and the smell of the tallow seems to linger in the soap.  I am unable to pick up any off odor in my soap made with lard.  The lard makes wonderful white soap.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been reading up on rendering lard as I am trading some pork fat to render for soap.  (I've rendered beef tallow before.)  I've read that it helps to add some baking soda (tho I do not know how much!) or perhaps some peppermint to keep the smell under control.  Also, I'm going to do it outside on the burner of the outdoor grill.  I love using lard in soap.  My favorite recipe uses it at 30% of total oils.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Rendered Beef fat (as well as Deer, Sheep, and Buffalo) is referred to as Tallow, not Lard, which is specifically rendered Pork fat.



I knew the others were called tallow.  However, I thought they were also called lard interchangeably.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmm, I just bought an outdoor burner for making asian wok dishes and buffalo wings (super bowl).  I guess it'll will also be a rendering device .  I need to do a lot more studying on rendering properly.  Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey lizflowers42 - Sorry you got tagged.  I wasn't offended at all.  You have a perspective that I respect and a passion for it that I can appreciate.  No harm here.  You're passion and perspective also help teach me a point of view for potential customers and/or friends and family that may have a similiar view that I need to be aware of.  I appreciate that lesson.  All is good.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Lard and beef tallow have slightly different properties. Lard is more conditioning than beef tallow but both contribute to hardness and a stable lather in a batch.
> 
> Neither is better or worse. It just depends on what results you want to achieve from including them in a recipe. I like conditioning type of soap but I have a problem with my batches being "soft" - they tend to dissolve faster in the shower compared to soap which is less conditioning. You don't have to treat them differently from each other. I haven't used tallow but I soap lard at around 120F. If you do want to try it at room temp, I think you'd need to be careful that you don't mistake its thickening from the cooler temp as trace. Both lard and tallow cause a quicker trace so this is something else you might want to be aware of if you plan on using an accelerating fragrance.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information and especially the link, I missed that one in my forum search.  It has perfect beginner information!


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 31, 2013)

I prefer tallow, only because I think it sounds more pleasing on the label.


----------



## VanessaP (Jan 31, 2013)

I love lard in my soaps. I haven't been using my tallow soaps quite long enough to be able to give a good comparison. Some of my favorite soaps have been 30-40% lard. You can definitely avoid the lard smell by gently & slowly heating it.

As far as pleasing everyone who can be a potential customer, you need to find a recipe or two that you truly feel is the best. You will not be able to please everyone. If you try, you will have dozens of formulas to take into consideration nut allergies, coconut allergies, etc. If your target market/area is for vegans/vegetarians/natural consumers, then by all means, formulate for them, but if you are like me, and prefer to appeal to people's love of color and scent, then formulate for that in combination of how the soap feels. It will drive you nuts to try to have a certain of formulas available. It will be a much happier soaper who follows their heart and makes what they want to make  I do have a person I make an exception for and will do all veggie for them, but that's just a friend thing.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Jan 31, 2013)

I use both lard and beef tallow - as soon as I can get some deer tallow I plan to use that too. I have made soap using anything from 5% to 55%. I have never smelled any odors from the AOs in my soap. There was a discussion on one of the groups I belong to recently about rendering lard down. One of the things they said was not to put water in the pot when rendering pork fat like you would beef fat. I didn't know that, I would have done it like beef, with some water in the pot.

I know that some people have a very strong opinion about using animal fats in their soap, but I have not ran into anyone who had a problem with mine. I use an AO in probably 75% or more of my soaps. 

Good luck with rending it down and turning it into wonderful soap.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 31, 2013)

I use vegetable oils mainly because I'm lazy.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

So can you just use the lard that comes in buckets in the grocery store and not have to render it?  I believe it has preservative or vitamin added?.?


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 31, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> So can you just use the lard that comes in buckets in the grocery store and not have to render it?  I believe it has preservative or vitamin added?.?



I forgot to mention that when I want to be, I'm quite hands on. I like to render my own animal fat if I'm going to use it


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes you can, I normally buy my lard at Walmart. They don't have tallow so thus I don't buy that there. I haven't found a local place to buy tallow so need to render it. And since I get it for free it's worth my time to render it down.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 31, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> Thanks for the information and especially the link, I missed that one in my forum search.  It has perfect beginner information!




I realized I didn't finish my comment about my soft soaps. I meant to add I include some lard to help increase hardness without lowering the conditioning too much.

Also, you'll see links to discussions which relate to what you posted in the subject header if you scroll to the bottom of the page. Of course, you may already have read these topics.


----------



## VanessaP (Jan 31, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> So can you just use the lard that comes in buckets in the grocery store and not have to render it?  I believe it has preservative or vitamin added?.?



My friend's lard says it has bha propyl galate, and citric acid (I'm way too lazy to get up and go look at my bucket right now) - its for stabilizing the lard's shelf life  I love lard and don't have any issues with it. I'm way too A) lazy and B ) busy with 2.5 year old twins to render my own lard. Plus, once you factor in the final amount of lard you get per rendering session and what you would pay yourself for doing that, you will likely come in ahead buying it at the store.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Jan 31, 2013)

And BTW, I typically combine all my oils, including the lard, into the pot I am using to mix, and then mix my water and lye in my lye pitcher. Once the water is clear after stirring the lye in, and still hot, I pour it into the oil pot, I use the heat from the lye water to melt the oils and lard. I have never had a false trace doing this, and have done it with any number of recipes.  I have a bad habit of mixing to heavy trace so then when I try to do something pretty I have very thick soap batter, but when I remind myself that I don't have to stir so long I can color and swirl it.


----------



## Clemmey (Jan 31, 2013)

I use beef, pig, deer and elk fat to render so far. It's great! I love the fact that you are taking a part of the animal and making it useful! I render it in the crockpot on low, then put it through a sieve and transfer it into a plastic container to solidify for use. I like this because when it is done it is hard and it pops right out. Then I freeze it for storage.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 1, 2013)

Lard is the best for on skin products like soap.  Reason is pigs are the closest to us in ph and type of skin and such.  Lard will not clog pore like other oils.  Many blame lard for clogging pores but it is not lard but other soft oils like olive and soy and such that do.  There have been many tests done over the years on hard and soft oils on skin.  Most soaps are made with lard or tallow that are bought in the store.  Reason  it is cheap since it is a by product from meat processing.  Plus it makes the hardest soap out there.  

BTW lard makes the best biskets and pie crust too.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 1, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> BTW lard makes the best biskets and pie crust too.



Omnomnom  I used it to make my dumplins last week when I made chicken & dumplins. So yummy!


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go the Lard in a bucket route from the store.  I don't think I want to tackle the rendering process, mess, smell.  But I'm glad I asked because I picked up a LOT of good information on how to use Lard and what to expect from it.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 2, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> So can you just use the lard that comes in buckets in the grocery store and not have to render it?  I believe it has preservative or vitamin added?.?



Yep! It can also be ordered online


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 2, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Yep! It can also be ordered online



Thanks!


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 2, 2013)

Another option is the shortening that is made with meat fats.  Supposedly it's 96 to 98% tallow.  I use it all the time and love it.  I can't prove the tallow figure, but have seen it reported on forums by people who called the manufacturer.  I use the sap value for tallow.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2013)

Soaperschoice/Columbus Foods carries lard but I've never bought it from them so I don't know the quality. However, it's probably good since a lot of their oils are food grade. I only use lard for one recipe so I never need to have a large quantity on hand.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got the info that we will be butchering in a few weeks - already put dips on all the fat (not hard, no one else wants it, the dogs will just have to do with meat scraps). They give me the fat, I keep them in soap for the next yr. And as my brother would say, I'm so busy it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't tried lard yet but tallow is a major oil for me.  I use it for my shampoo bars, shaving soaps and my egg soaps.  Surprisingly I get very little resistance to it and quite frankly I like AO even though I live in Granola country....


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 2, 2013)

We will also be butchering here in a week or so.  Hubby has already planned for all the lard to go for my soap making except what he need for coating the kettles.  His brother is down here to help him out and reteach him the cuts.

I still have lard from the store to go threw so I best get off my butt and start soaping alot.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Feb 2, 2013)

I love using lard in soap (and in cooking - DH agrees  ). I typically use 30 - 35% with about 20-25% CO and the rest soft oils like OO and castor. I melt the hard oils together until just melted, then add the soft oils, mix and use straight away to avoid the lard seizing. My favourite soap at the moment is an unfragranced bar made like this with added colloidal oatmeal, honey and milk. 


BTW, in Britain we call rendered pig fat "lard" and rendered beef fat "dripping".


----------

